# New 10/22 Takedown



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I don't know how I missed the word on this. I have been asking for this for a long time. Maybe Ruger finally listened to the preppers/survivalists out there.

http://www.ruger.com/products/1022Takedown/models.html?r=y


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I think that price tag is a little on the high side (389.00)... Nice looking weapon, but too high for a .22...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Saw one last week.thought it was old news.the pawn shop had it for just above 300$


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

That is on my wish list!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm on the fence between the Ruger Takedown and the Henry AR7.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> I'm on the fence between the Ruger Takedown and the Henry AR7.


Wellllllll....... I can tell you that while the AR-7 is very much cool... they are referred to as jam-o-matics. I have one and I cannot get it to load a single round from the magazine. Not one.. and to be honest, I have no idea how it happened. I bought the rifle years ago, and ran maybe... 250-300 rounds through it total without and "real" problems. Maybe a few fte's and ftl's here and there.. but it wasn't too bad. Then I put the gun up for a few years and now when I try to get a round in the chamber, it jams up. I've cleaned it, tried better ammo, tried modifying the magazine.. no luck. I'm going to take it to my local gunsmith guy and see if he can get it right. If I had to choose right now? I'd definitely go for the 10/22.. especially if it's a SHTF rifle and not just a plinker. I just wouldn't trust the AR-7 knowing what I know now.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

As much as I do love my 10/22's and as much as I would love to have one of the new "take downs", (that would be perfect for my "GHB") I have a concern other than the price (which hopefully will come down after a while) and that is wheather or not it will hold true zero after you take it down and put it back together over and over.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ask your local FFL to get you pricing. In my area it varies from $250 to $300. Dick's Sporting goods has it in stock for $279. The non-chrome barrel and wood stock model are around $200. Wait for a gun show and I'll bet you'll even find better pricing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

d_saum said:


> Wellllllll....... I can tell you that while the AR-7 is very much cool... they are referred to as jam-o-matics. I have one and I cannot get it to load a single round from the magazine. Not one.. and to be honest, I have no idea how it happened. I bought the rifle years ago, and ran maybe... 250-300 rounds through it total without and "real" problems. Maybe a few fte's and ftl's here and there.. but it wasn't too bad. Then I put the gun up for a few years and now when I try to get a round in the chamber, it jams up. I've cleaned it, tried better ammo, tried modifying the magazine.. no luck. I'm going to take it to my local gunsmith guy and see if he can get it right. If I had to choose right now? I'd definitely go for the 10/22.. especially if it's a SHTF rifle and not just a plinker. I just wouldn't trust the AR-7 knowing what I know now.


AR-7's suck unless you know how to throat one like a 45.takes ten minutes and a LOT of care or you'll wreck the gun. get a stainless Marlin papoose and remove all doubt.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

oldvet said:


> As much as I do love my 10/22's and as much as I would love to have one of the new "take downs", (that would be perfect for my "GHB") I have a concern other than the price (which hopefully will come down after a while) and that is wheather or not it will hold true zero after you take it down and put it back together over and over.


The reviews I've read say that it does hold zero. Seems to be a pretty good design.


----------

